# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Diagnoze

## A.I

Po hap kete teme ne nje fare menyre per te stimuluar mjeket qe jane ne kete forum!
Behet fjale per nje teme qe do te permbaje ne vete raste klinike (qe mund te jene eksperience e tyre ose fundja edhe te marre nga revista te ndryshme mjekesore) ku do te mund te diskutohen gjera te ndryshme, opinione, hipoteza etj! Cfare perfitohet nga kjo gje? Ne pike te pare, rasti klinik qe paraqitet, pastaj ne nje fare menyre mund te kemi nje diskutim ndermjet degeve te ndryshme te mjekesise ku secili parashtron mendimet e tija si dhe nga ana tjeter gjithkush mund te korregjoje njeri tjetrin. Gjithashtu mendimi mund te mbrohet me referenca dhe kjo gje na jep mundesine per te zgjeruar dijet rreth nje ceshtje te caktuar. E fundit? Fakti qe tema eshte ne shqip  :buzeqeshje: 

Atehere, meqenese temen po e hap une, po vendos rastin e pare klinik te marre nga nje reviste mjekesore (per nga menyra si do te shtjellohet dikush mund ta marre edhe me mend se cila reviste). Rasti do te paraqitet ne pjese keshtu qe mund ti jepet gjithkujt mundesia per te dhene opinionin e tij.
Ok, copeza e pare e rastit:

*Pacient 78 vjeç me dhimbje retrosternale si dhe ne anen e majte te toraksit (kjo e fundit e pershkruajtur si presion mbi toraks) qe kishte filluar nga 4 ore. Nuk ka pasur kurre simptoma te tilla me pare. Mungesa e frymemarrjes (Dispnea) dhe keputja filluan pak para se te shtrohej ne spital.
*

Hipoteza, mendime, sugjerime, cfare do kerkonit ne keto momente, cfare do perjashtonit, etj etj...fjala eshte e juaja! ^_^

----------


## Marya

Ekzamen klinik komplet per te eliminuar , 
Infarkt  myokardic me edeme pulmonaire
Embolie pulmonare me thrombophlebite te kembeve
Dissection aortique
Pneumothorax
Pneumopathie
Keto duhen eliminuar
Test me nitroglycerine si eshte nitrosensibile, ne rast cardiopathie ischemique
 Ecg per te pare  st  supra denivelat. Me unde q = infarct konstitue, s1q3,blokbbd aspekt de kord pulmonare ne faveur te embolie pulmonare
Saturation
Tension , pouls, asymetrie nga e majta ne te djathten dhe tension i larte ne faver te dissection aortik
Rx thorax , pneumopathie, pneumothorax, oedeme pulmonauré ose modifikim i kurbes aortike
Analise gjaku
Uree, creat, k, cl, na, cle creat
Num , plak, Crp per te eliminuar infeksion.
Troponine,cpk , ldh , per te eliminuar infarkt
Ddimeri , gas arterial per te eliminuar embolie pulmonare kur ka efekt shunt.
 Nqs enzimet te nekrozes miokark jane normale angioskaner thoracique me injeksion per te eliminuar embolie pulmonare
 Nqs enzimet kardike dhe ecg jane ne favor te infarkt coronarographie ne urgence eshte ideale , nqs jo, plavix , aspirine. Antikoagulante injeksione.

----------


## A.I

Duke qene se jam ne dijeni te ecurise se rastit klinik si dhe diagnozes finale, nuk me mbetet vetem se te bej rolin e komentuesit (ose me saktesisht te atij qe do ju paraqese edhe komentet qe kishte bere nje specialist mbi rastin nderkohe qe zhvillohej) si dhe te bej pyetje per te zgjeruar tematikat qe trajtohen. Mos harroni qe ideja eshte qe anetaret te nderveprojne njeri me tjetrin dhe ne nje fare menyre eshte didaktike  :buzeqeshje:  Gjate trajtimit te rastit do mundohem qe pa ju larguar fillit te rastit klinik, te bej pyetje qe te nxjerrin ne pah edhe aspekte te tjera (aty ku eshte e mundur kjo gje).

Ndokush qe sjell hipoteza te tjera ose qe mbeshtet hipotezat e dhena nga Marya? Ndokush qe mendon qe ndonjera prej hipotezave duhet te kete nje vend te pare ne liste ose qe do kerkonte ndonje shenje, ose ndonje info me teper ose ndonje analize me teper pervec atyre qe ka sjelle anetarja me siper? Thjesht per ta nisur dmth sepse me kalimin e kohes, nderkohe qe rasti klinik ecen perpara, do mund te rikonsideroni hipotezat e juaja si dhe te propozoni analiza te tjera nese e shihni te arsyeshme!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

Perpara nje dhimbje retrosternale duhen eliminuar urgjencat vitale , te cilat i numerova me siper.
Pastaj perreth problemit te diagnosteve diferenciale
 Ke sa te duash
Pericardite me ose pa tamponade (behet echo e zemres) endocardite, mediastinite, dhimbje pleurale, dhimbje parietale , dhimbje esofagiene.



Ps na jep ndonje rezultat nqs eshte ndnj nga ato qe kam kerkuar :shkelje syri:

----------


## Station

> *Pacient 78 vjeç me dhimbje retrosternale si dhe ne anen e majte te toraksit (kjo e fundit e pershkruajtur si presion mbi toraks) qe kishte filluar nga 4 ore. Nuk ka pasur kurre simptoma te tilla me pare. Mungesa e frymemarrjes (Dispnea) dhe keputja filluan pak para se te shtrohej ne spital.
> *
> 
> Hipoteza, mendime, sugjerime, cfare do kerkonit ne keto momente, cfare do perjashtonit, etj etj...fjala eshte e juaja! ^_^


Infarkt i miokardit mendojë unë ose ndonjë presion nga barku që ngjesh diafragmën.

P.s. unë nuk jam mjek dhe s'kam asnjë lidhje me mjeksinë prandaj mos qeshni ju të profesionit. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

> e ndonjë presion nga barku që ngjesh diafragmën.
> 
> P.s. unë nuk jam mjek dhe s'kam asnjë lidhje me mjeksinë prandaj mos qeshni ju të profesionit.


Ke te drejte , prandaj duhen nxjerre gazrat se vetem ashtu lirohesh :shkelje syri:

----------


## Station

> Ke te drejte , prandaj duhen nxjerre gazrat se vetem ashtu lirohesh


Po....ashtu ka thënë doctor Hasani...kur ju vinë mos i mbani. :perqeshje:

----------


## A.I

Ki parasysh qe nese ne hipoteza fut edhe nje ezofagit (nga refluksi psh) prova e nitroglicerines mund te ta maskoje sepse i pergjigjet si nje episod akut iskemie i miokardit si esofagiti. Plotesisht  dakort me hipotezat qe ke dhene si dhe me analizat qe kerkon per secilen hipoteze. Natyrisht tek infot e deritanishme sic sheh nuk kam sjelle asnje element nga anamneza (mbledhja e infove nga e kaluara e pacientit) dhe si pasoje nuk mund te shtosh me teper se cili mund te jete me e mundshme.
Ok, po nderthur komentet e specialistit qe ka analizuar rastin me ato qe ke shkruajtur Marya  :buzeqeshje: 
Pra, per nga menyra si paraqitet ky rast, mund te mendohet menjehere per nje problem kardiak e cila mund te jete nje infarkt akut si pasoje per shembull e nje ateromazie te arterieve koronare qe mund te kete qene me pare. Pra pacienti mund te kete pasur nje angine te qendrueshme me pare (kujdes duhet bere tek pacientet e vjeter dhe sidomos tek diabetiket sepse shume simptoma mund te mungojne dhe keta te fundit mund te kene edhe infarkt qe kalon ne heshtje) e cila mund te jete komplikuar dhe te kete dhene infarkt miokardi. Gjithashtu mund te jete nje aritmi psh e cila ka dhene ate ndjesi keputje dhe dispne. Nese supozojme edhe nje ateromazi (depozita kolesteroli ne arterie dhe ne kete rast ne ato koronare, qe zvogelojne dimensionet e brendshme te eneve te gjakut) atehere nje takiaritmi mund beje qe zemra te punoje shpejt. Duke qene se ateromazia ul sasine e gjakut qe i mberrin miokardit, kjo takiaritmi (nje aritmi me frekuence te larte kardiake) ben qe zemra te mos kete oksigjen te mjaftueshem dhe si pasoje te perkeqesohet oksigjenimi i miokardit. Ne kete rast mund te vijne ne ndihme faktoret e rrezikut per te pare nese personi mund te jete i predispozuar per te pasur nje problem kardiak (psh hipertensioni, diabeti, semundje polmonare kronike, etj) dhe natyrisht ekzaminimi fizik dhe elektrokardiograma. Nuk mund te perjashtohet mundesite e tjera si aneurizma disekante, embolia polmonare, pneumotoraksi hipertensiv (qe gjithsesi do ishte shume me i eger ne prezantim ne pjesen me te madhe te rasteve) si dhe nje krize hipertensive.

Ok, po vazhdoj me nje pjese tjeter te rastit...zbulojme disa elemente me teper.

*Pacienti nuk ka faktore rreziku pervec hipertensionit arterial qe e ka prej kohesh dhe qe ne 2 vitet e shkuara e ka trajtuar me nifedipine. Paraqitet ne gjendje konfuzionale dhe ne siklet te lehte. Pulsi ne periferi paraqitet i çrregullt me nje frekuence 110 te rrahura /mib, presioni i gjakut 159/80 ne te dy krahet, dhe frekuenca e frymemarrjes 28 frymemarrje/ minut. Nuk paraqet cianoze dhe ka nje zgjerim te lehte te eneve xhugulare (shpresoj qe fjale te jete e njejte ne shqip ). Tingulli i pare kardiak eshte i theksuar por jo ne menyre konstante (ang. intermittent). Pjesa tjeter e ekzaminimit fizik nuk paraqet vecanti. Elektrokardiograma paraqet fibrilacion atrial me nje frekuence ventrikulare 124 te rrahura ne minute dhe nje nennivel 1 mm te segmentit ST ne elektrodat anteriore te toraksit.*


Ok, bazuar ne keto elemente te reja, cilat diagnoza mendoni se vazhdojne te qendrojne, cilat mund te perjashtohen dhe cilat kalojne ne nje plan te dyte, cfare mendoni per rezultatet e analizave? 

E bukura e ketyre rasteve eshte qe evolucioni ju ben te ndryshoni mendime nese e shihni te arsyeshme keshtu qe pa frike, paraqisni opinionet e juaja dhe kush ka mundesi, ti argumentoje!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## A.I

me falni, presioni 150/80  :buzeqeshje:  ju kerkoj ndjese!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

> *Pacienti nuk ka faktore rreziku pervec hipertensionit arterial qe e ka prej kohesh dhe qe ne 2 vitet e shkuara e ka trajtuar me nifedipine. Paraqitet ne gjendje konfuzionale dhe ne siklet te lehte. Pulsi ne periferi paraqitet i çrregullt me nje frekuence 110 te rrahura /mib, presioni i gjakut 159/80 ne te dy krahet, dhe frekuenca e frymemarrjes 28 frymemarrje/ minut. Nuk paraqet cianoze dhe ka nje zgjerim te lehte te eneve xhugulare (shpresoj qe fjale te jete e njejte ne shqip ). Tingulli i pare kardiak eshte i theksuar por jo ne menyre konstante (ang. intermittent). Pjesa tjeter e ekzaminimit fizik nuk paraqet vecanti. Elektrokardiograma paraqet fibrilacion atrial me nje frekuence ventrikulare 124 te rrahura ne minute dhe nje nennivel 1 mm te segmentit ST ne elektrodat anteriore te toraksit.*




Vazhdo se mire po ecen , vetem se po na ben akoma me lemsh duke na e sjelle copa copa rastin  :ngerdheshje: 

ps: jugulare  :perqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Infarkt i miokardit mendojë unë ose ndonjë presion nga barku që ngjesh diafragmën.
> 
> P.s. unë nuk jam mjek dhe s'kam asnjë lidhje me mjeksinë prandaj mos qeshni ju të profesionit.


Me mjek si ty janë mbushur spitalet në Shqipëri, shkon në spital me dhimbje barku e t'japin qetsus :P

Për hapësin: ç'a kuptimi ka tema, ta marrim vesh më mirë, se mjekët e forumit kanë ku stimulohen me raste klinike. Me shkrujt e diskutu ktu, s'ia vlen koha e harxhume për t'i shkrujt të gjitha, aq sh janë...

Nfillim duhen përjashtu shkaqet që mund të përbëjnë rrezik për jetën, pastaj duhen sqaru të tjera shkaqe, pastaj bëhet diagoza diferenciale dhe gjatë gjithë ksaj kohe deri sa të sqarohen shkaqet etiologjike monitori  i EKG rri aty afër. E kshu.

----------


## Station

> Me mjek si ty janë mbushur spitalet në Shqipëri, shkon në spital me dhimbje barku e t'japin qetsus :P


Unë me një fener me vajguri ndal trenin e jo më dhimbjen e gjoksit të ktij xhajës. :ngerdheshje:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Marya

> me falni, presioni 150/80  ju kerkoj ndjese!


Shyqyr qe na ra tensioni :shkelje syri:

----------


## A.I

Angie, cfare kuptimi ka tema? Fjale eshte ajo? Meqenese kane plot dhe aq me teper ne gjuhen shqipe me thuaj edhe mua se spo i gjej. E shoh qe nuk e paske kuptuar qellimin e kesaj teme sepse e di se sa raste klinike qarkullojne por di edhe se sa jane ne shqip...ndoshta tema ishte ne menyre indirekte e drejtuar edhe atyre qe jane infermiere ose fundja edhe personave te thjeshte duke qene se diagnoza finale e ketij rasti prek shume familje ne Shqiperi. Gjithsesi, e le direkt ne mes artikullin ne kete teme! Mund ta vazhdosh po te duash...
po te jap koordinatat  NEJM 1995;332: 48-50
Te uroj gjithe te mirat!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Unë me një fener me vajguri ndal trenin e jo më dhimbjen e gjoksit të ktij xhajës.


Po pra po, me tutkall si ai që shëronte majasëllin  :ngerdheshje:  :P :P

----------


## A.I

Ah, diagnoza finale per te tjeret: Intoksikim nga Monoksidi i Karbonit. Prane pacientit u shtrua edhe gruaja e tij me te njejtat simptoma dhe ne fund doli qe kishin nje sobe ne shtepi dhe ngroheshin ne nje ambient pak te ajrosur dhe si pasoje perfunduan ne spital te dy me nje kuader qe ngjante si iskemi akute...2 here!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

> Angie, cfare kuptimi ka tema? Fjale eshte ajo? Meqenese kane plot dhe aq me teper ne gjuhen shqipe me thuaj edhe mua se spo i gjej. E shoh qe nuk e paske kuptuar qellimin e kesaj teme sepse e di se sa raste klinike qarkullojne por di edhe se sa jane ne shqip...ndoshta tema ishte ne menyre indirekte e drejtuar edhe atyre qe jane infermiere ose fundja edhe personave te thjeshte duke qene se diagnoza finale e ketij rasti prek shume familje ne Shqiperi. Gjithsesi, e le direkt ne mes artikullin ne kete teme! Mund ta vazhdosh po te duash...
> po te jap koordinatat  NEJM 1995;332: 48-50
> Te uroj gjithe te mirat!


mos ik prit sa te jap i hipotese se nuk kam ndermend te kerkoj artikuj

----------


## Station

> Po pra po, me tutkall si ai që shëronte majasëllin  :P :P


Të lutem...mos i ngatëro ilaçet... me tutkall shëronte tullacllëkun, majasëllin më duket e shëronte me gjethe mullage që piheshin pa dhjerë qentë. :pa dhembe: 

V.o.   Na falni doktora dhe doktoresha për devijim sëmundjesh. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

> Ah, diagnoza finale per te tjeret: Intoksikim nga Monoksidi i Karbonit. Prane pacientit u shtrua edhe gruaja e tij me te njejtat simptoma dhe ne fund doli qe kishin nje sobe ne shtepi dhe ngroheshin ne nje ambient pak te ajrosur dhe si pasoje perfunduan ne spital te dy me nje kuader qe ngjante si iskemi akute...2 here!


Hahahahahahahaha
 Ama shume , shume larg i re
 Hajde mask me oksigjen te koncentrimit 100% dhe mbaron muhabeti
 Tjetri.....

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Angie, cfare kuptimi ka tema? Fjale eshte ajo? Meqenese kane plot dhe aq me teper ne gjuhen shqipe me thuaj edhe mua se spo i gjej. E shoh qe nuk e paske kuptuar qellimin e kesaj teme sepse e di se sa raste klinike qarkullojne por di edhe se sa jane ne shqip...ndoshta tema ishte ne menyre indirekte e drejtuar edhe atyre qe jane infermiere ose fundja edhe personave te thjeshte duke qene se diagnoza finale e ketij rasti prek shume familje ne Shqiperi. Gjithsesi, e le direkt ne mes artikullin ne kete teme! Mund ta vazhdosh po te duash...
> po te jap koordinatat  NEJM 1995;332: 48-50
> Te uroj gjithe te mirat!


Jo sinqerisht, ma thuaj çfarë synimi ka?

Ti paraqet një rast, në fillim të cunguar. Ok shumë mirë. Por ka një problem, interaktiviteti është i dëshirueshëm, por kur ke kontakt fizik, jo kështu virtual. Sado që interesi im u ngjall, edhe pse dreqin ta hajë me k'soj tangërlliqesh jam marrë 8 orë sot, është pak e pamundur të shkruash gjithë ato që kërkohen, 
duke marrë parasysh faktorin kohë.

Nga ana tjetër, ideja që tema u drejtohet njerëzve të thjeshtë, sado e mirë të jetë, nuk qëndron se rasti që në fillim është paraqitur me terminologji doc, jo gjuhë për popullin e thjeshtë dhe përgjigjet apo zgjerimi i mëtejshëm i tij, po kështu vijon. 

Për sa i përket mangësive të rasteve klinike në shqip, të besoj. Mgjth për studentë në dhe të huaj si puna ime, është dyfish më e vështirë se më duhet të mendohem një herë si t'u e i thuhen gjërave në shqip, nqs nuk dëshirojmë që ta zhvillojmë bisedën semi latine e semiangleze.

Ti vazhdo me temën, kërkoj shumë ndjesë, nuk ishte qëllimi ta ndërprisja. Unë nuk vazhdoj, se më mungojnë nervat, do lexoj me kërshëri dhe po u iluminova po e shkruaj ndonjë rresht.

Gjithë të mirat edhe ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------

